# Kits being born dead?



## flemish lops (Apr 7, 2012)

One of my netherland dwarfs had her kits yester day and none of the kits made it. I thought It could have been do to the colder wearther so I tried the warm them up but it didn't work. Now today my Jersey Wooly made a nest, was having her kits, and all but one was dead  . This is already the 3rd time that I lost a litter with this doe. I don't know why this keeps happening. She is a great with making a nest, pulling enough fur, and having the kits in the nest. For some reason the kits are just born dead. Anyone know what could be causing this?


----------



## brentr (Apr 7, 2012)

If all the outward signs seem okay, I'd start to wonder about genetics, some unseen flaw being passed on?  I'd also examine the feeding routine and nutrition of the feed.  I'm not saying those are the causes, but they are areas I'd begin to wonder about were I in your shoes.  It must be frustrating to lose litters you've been anxiously waiting for.


----------



## flemish lops (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks brentr. I'm sure the food is fine, I have been feeding the same stuff to all of my rabbits for years. I also keep a mineral lick in there cages for them. I'm sure they get enough salt in the mineral lick but I guess it wont hurt to put a salt lick in there too. Thanks for the info. I guess I'll try to breed her in warmer weather to see if that helps.


----------

